# Best Bar Code app?



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

So I finally downloaded Amazon's app... Have no idea why I hadn't done that, just hadn't.  Anyway.. I am totally hooked on their bar code scan and compare feature.  I want to download one of the apps that let you do this to compare pricing at other places besides just amazon.  Which bar coder app do you all recommend?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

None that I've tried so far, including Amazon's.  They're all too frequently wrong.  For Amazon, out of twenty books I tried, exactly two were correct.  I even had my husband rescan them thinking it was either my technique or my phone.  Nope.  Didn't make much difference if the books were new or old, rare or common--two that worked for my husband when he tried some of his own were actually pretty old and fairly rare, but very common authors with fairly recent books were hit or miss.

Random household objects with bar codes fared better, but still had about a 60% error rating.  I've given up on the idea for now.  If you do find something that works well, please let us know!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I like RedLaser. Grocery iQ is a great one too for grocery items. When this feature debuted, I couldn't stop myself from scanning all the barcodes I could find in the house to scan!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had good success with pic2shop.
deb


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use Redlaser, too. They are sometimes wrong, but I like that they have the local store's info with the price and so I can easily call the store to see if they have it in stock and verify the price.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Both Amazon's app as well as AT&Ts (which works for non-product QR codes as well) work just fine on my iPhone 4.  Those who are having trouble, do you have a 3G?  It's nearly impossible to get a workable read of a barcode without autofocus, and the 3G has a fixed-focus camera.  Both the 3GS and iP4 (and presumably the iPT4) have autofocus cameras.


----------

